# Watts 170lf master mixer



## Lhaney (Jan 30, 2012)

We recently installed a watts 170 mixing valve at a retail store we are supplying it with 140 degree hot water and the recirc line is tied to the cold supply with all necessary check valves. When we run tempered water the faucets will just shut off like someone closed the valve we have even went as far as changing the mixer to no prevail. Right now we just bypassed the mixing valve and turned the heater down to 110. Has anybody had any problems with this model valve?


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

does your valve have check stops?


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

So everything is working fine but the faucets won't turn on?


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Just trying to figure out what's going on some pics might help. Usually on mixing valves you install, run water through everything that heater is running set your temp and be done.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

It takes a certain gpm for some tmv to work. Also check two little flat head screw stops on tmv. Are they open or closed.also is it going in direction of flow or backwards? It also has a virtual shutoff if supply pressure fails. Check presdure rating minimum on ur valve. U must have that or u lose.sounds pretty simple.


----------



## Lhaney (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments there was a rock stuck in the check on the cold supply causing the flow to be restricted.


----------

